
The EPA shot itself in the foot by opposing rules that could've exposed VW - sinak
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/25/9397171/epa-dmca-volkswagen-diesel-scandal?
======
DerekL
It's strange that the author thinks it's so hard to drive around the car with
sensors attached, and thinks it's much easier to decompile all of the code in
the engine control unit.

I'm all for this proposed exemption to the DMCA. But even if it is approved,
someone has to do all of the reverse engineering.

